# Stove not working...can I bake it in the microwave?



## Anonymous (Apr 30, 2003)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! 
MY stove is setting smoke alarm off?   IVE GOT CAKE batter can i microwave it?  :?:


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2003)

Sorry sam, somehow I missed this but it wouldn't have helped anyway - I've heard of baking in a microwave but I would have searched it, which is what I'm sure you ended up doing anyway.  If your oven is smoking it probably has stuff spilled on the bottom of it that just keeps baking and burning and now needs to be cleaned out.  Happens to the best of us eventually!! LOL


----------

